# Impact VPS: 1GB RAM $24 Yearly and 4 Cores 4GB RAM 5 IPs $7 | Now accepting Bitcoin!



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Impact VPS* is the product of Subnet Labs LLC, a rapidly expanding and high performance web hosting company based in Mechanicsburg, PA. We offer OpenVZ cloud servers that can be customized to fit your needs.

*Hardware: *We use the latest hardware for our VPS nodes. Dual E5v3 Intel Processors with 128GB of DDR4 Memory, 4 x 1TB SSDs and a 10Gbps fiber connection to the node.

*What is a VDR?* VDR stands for Virtual Dedicated Resources. Unlike a standard VPS package, you can split the resources you pay for into as many servers of any size you want.

Have 12GB of RAM? You can create


1 x 12GB server
3 x 4GB servers
1 x 6GB + 2 x 3GB servers
The combinations are endless

You choose how you want to split up your resources. Upgrade and downgrade them at any time. In the future you will also be able to split them across locations.

To celebrate our recent launch we are offering 41% off all our VDR plans in Seattle using the promo code: LAUNCH .

Each plan does have the ability to set scheduled snapshot backups, however these backups should be not be relied upon in case of emergency.

*VDR Plans:*

*VDR1*


2 Cores
1GB RAM
10GB SSD Disk
1000GB Bandwidth
1 IPv4
IPv6
$24 per year

Order

*VDR4*


4 Cores
4GB RAM
35GB SSD Disk
2000GB Bandwidth
5 IPv4
IPv6
$7 per month

Order
 

*VDR8*


8 Cores
8GB RAM
70GB SSD Disk
4000GB Bandwidth
10 IPv4
IPv6
$14 per month

Order

*VDR12*


 
12 Cores
12GB RAM
105GB SSD Disk
6000GB Bandwidth
15 IPv4
IPv6
$21 per month
Order
 

*VDR16*


16 Cores
16GB RAM
140GB SSD Disk
8000GB Bandwidth
20 IPv4
IPv6
$28 per month
Order

*VDR20*


20 Cores
20GB RAM
175GB SSD Disk
10000GB Bandwidth
25 IPv4
IPv6
$35 per month
Order


We are so confident that you will love our services that we offer a 3 day no questions asked refund on the first payment of each account.

*AUP* (This is not the full list):
Not allowed: Teamspeak,mumble,torrents, spamming / mass mail, nested virtualization, tor.

*Website:* impactvps.com
*Location:* Incero Seattle
*Test IPv4:* 107.155.106.130
*Test IPv6:* 2604:0880:000a:0002:0000:0000:0000:0001

*Payment Methods:* PayPal, Credit Card (Not through paypal)  and Bitcoin

If you have any questions please don’t hesitate to open a ticket: [email protected]


----------



## HN-Matt (Jun 23, 2015)

@Awmusic12635 your offers are intriguing, but you now have _five _of them on the first page!

Think you can squeeze a sixth in?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 23, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> @Awmusic12635 your offers are intriguing, but you now have _five _of them on the first page!
> 
> Think you can squeeze a sixth in?


Haha, I guess I am one of the few regularly posting in the VPS section.


----------

